# Hey Guys, New to this! (TMI, I need help!)



## SomeoneHelp

Let me start off with a little intro to myself, I'm currently 17 years of age and enrolled at a community college. I've been seeing my boyfriend around 4 months, not long at all I know. I've been reading posts on this site and actually joined to maybe get an opinion on what is going on with me. Sorry for the elongated post, I just want to provide all the info that I can.

I'm not currently pregnant _*(That I know of.)*_ But about 4 days ago, i had a milky white discharge, which turned to a clear discharge with a ting(sp) of blood in it, mind you I did not experience burning or itching as a result so I have ruled out infection. Then shortly after the discharge stopped I started getting mild lower abdominal cramps along with constipation, and the occasional diarrhea. I thought nothing of that and assumed my period was about to begin although my menstrual cramps are ALWAYS in my lower back and are usually muuuuuch worse than this has been. I have been spotting on and off for the past two days, and my period was scheduled to start when i started having this spotting. Only the spotting is a more brown pigment with a few specs of a brighter red. This is *HIGHLY* uncommon for me, and my periods usually start heavy and stay heavy much of the time. I've been nauseous much of the past week along with tender breasts, MUCH darker nipples than normal _(Also i tend to have flat nipples, but I've noticed that recently they stick out a lot more, even when i'm not cold and without stimulation.) _ 
I've taken two home pg tests, both negative. But my mom had the problem with all of her children that she never really popped positive on a home pg test, almost always had to have a blood test done. I don't know if that could be similar in my case. I've just not been feeling myself lately.
Stupidly, I know pregnancy is very possible considering the lack of birth control/condoms me and my partner don't use. He was at one point pulling out, I know stupid also, but I've noticed lately the lack of cum that ends up outside of the body, if you catch what I'm saying. If anyone can give me some insight, has any questions about what going on feel free to talk to me. I need some people who understand my growing fears...


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## SomeoneHelp

Hi! :D Is there a more fitting place to get advice for this, I'm becoming increasingly worried since i've had a miscarriage before, i want to make sure if I am, That everything goes right :/ 
I'm not TTC by any means but if I am, I'd like a happy healthy baby.


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## forgetfulname

Hi :) it's very possible that you will need a blood test to get a result. Do you know when you ovulated? I don't have much input since I've never been pregnant. You might be able to get more responses if you posted in the 2 week wait forum. Also, remember that it may take some time for someone to reply back but chances are that someone will have gone through something similar and will be able to offer some helpful advice.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome to bnb x


----------



## SomeoneHelp

forgetfulname said:


> Hi :) it's very possible that you will need a blood test to get a result. Do you know when you ovulated? I don't have much input since I've never been pregnant. You might be able to get more responses if you posted in the 2 week wait forum. Also, remember that it may take some time for someone to reply back but chances are that someone will have gone through something similar and will be able to offer some helpful advice.

Thank you ! :D
And thank you to everyone for a warm welcome. It feels nice to *not* have people judging me for my age! Other forums have been rude and unhelpful. 
Thank you all again for making me feel welcome! :hugs:


----------



## sabby52

Welcome :)


----------



## forgetfulname

You're welcome :) judging someone for their age will change nothing and you have enough stress already. There is also a teen forum on here if you would like to talk to some teens going through the same thing. Regardless of age or gender, I believe if you can help and support someone than you should. Let me know how things work out for you :)


----------



## xprincessx

Hello and welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## justhoping

SomeoneHelp said:


> Let me start off with a little intro to myself, I'm currently 17 years of age and enrolled at a community college. I've been seeing my boyfriend around 4 months, not long at all I know. I've been reading posts on this site and actually joined to maybe get an opinion on what is going on with me. Sorry for the elongated post, I just want to provide all the info that I can.
> 
> I'm not currently pregnant _*(That I know of.)*_ But about 4 days ago, i had a milky white discharge, which turned to a clear discharge with a ting(sp) of blood in it, mind you I did not experience burning or itching as a result so I have ruled out infection. Then shortly after the discharge stopped I started getting mild lower abdominal cramps along with constipation, and the occasional diarrhea. I thought nothing of that and assumed my period was about to begin although my menstrual cramps are ALWAYS in my lower back and are usually muuuuuch worse than this has been. I have been spotting on and off for the past two days, and my period was scheduled to start when i started having this spotting. Only the spotting is a more brown pigment with a few specs of a brighter red. This is *HIGHLY* uncommon for me, and my periods usually start heavy and stay heavy much of the time. I've been nauseous much of the past week along with tender breasts, MUCH darker nipples than normal _(Also i tend to have flat nipples, but I've noticed that recently they stick out a lot more, even when i'm not cold and without stimulation.) _
> I've taken two home pg tests, both negative. But my mom had the problem with all of her children that she never really popped positive on a home pg test, almost always had to have a blood test done. I don't know if that could be similar in my case. I've just not been feeling myself lately.
> Stupidly, I know pregnancy is very possible considering the lack of birth control/condoms me and my partner don't use. He was at one point pulling out, I know stupid also, but I've noticed lately the lack of cum that ends up outside of the body, if you catch what I'm saying. If anyone can give me some insight, has any questions about what going on feel free to talk to me. I need some people who understand my growing fears...

are you trying to get pregnant because with how you explain thing it sure seems like you are very in tune with all things and symptoms pregnant with every tiny, tiny,description. This site does not promote teen pregnancy does it? Actually I mean teens that are trying to get pregnant as this is what it :ssure seems like with this post:(


----------



## Tiff

As per our TOS:



> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.
> 
> Forum Rules & Privacy Policy
> BabyandBump operates a strict NO under 18's using the forum for the following:
> Waiting to try (WTT)
> Trying to conceive (TTC)
> (Non-pregnant minors using the 'Teen Pregnancy' forum may have their account restricted or banned without warning).
> 
> You may not use the teen pregnancy forum on behalf of someone else.
> 
> If you are 18 or over and not sure if you are pregnant please use a more appropriate area of our forum for advice/support.
> Two Week Wait (2WW)
> Pregnancy Tests Gallery
> 
> Any members who notice threads not cooperating with the guidelines for this section can click 'report post' that can be located underneath the members avatar. All help is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> BabyandBump Team


I would recommend testing and confirming your pregnancy, then you are more than welcome to return to these boards. :flower:


----------

